# Did anyone see Reba last night...(GD vs spanking episode)



## mykdsmomy (Oct 10, 2004)

I love that show and happened to be able to see it last night but I was so bummed at how they portrayed the effort to NOT spank. The one mom (who is flaky and in general the comic relief in the show) doesnt believe in telling her son no...(i think he's like 3). She says she believes in reasoning with him....well meanwhile, he's off breaking lamps, destroying things, etc.....and Reba's response to her "disciplining" techniques were......"He needs a spanking" and it's not your job to be his friend, your his mother so you need to set boundaries and he needs punishment when he destroys things or gets out of line.......OK well like just then, the other mom's son broke a lamp and both mom's go into the other room where he was and she tells Reba...."oh, he's in trouble now (or something like that) then sits him down and tells him....."ok honey, we dont break other people's things now i'm still going to take you to get ice cream but if you do this again, i'm going to have to take a blue sticker away from you and i want you to consider this your first lamp warning" (ok, i admit, I was rolling because it was just so idiotic) but I was also mad that Reba (the sensible one) was telling her that she got switched as a kid and that's how she learned to obey her parents







It just felt like overall, they made anything short of punishment and spanking a joke.......anyone else see this or want to comment????


----------



## IncaMama (Jun 23, 2004)

well thank goodness i don't watch that show. i'd be itchin' to spank Reba!


----------



## dlwdmw (May 27, 2005)

I saw it.







:

It irritated me how Reba acted like spanking was the only way.
Notice her kids were afraid of her & they BOTH lied to keep from getting punished!


----------



## jillc512 (Aug 31, 2005)

At least they showed that Reba's method didn't produce much better short-term results either...


----------



## wildmonkeys (Oct 4, 2004)

Didn't see it, but have a couple of times in the past and just must chime in that the teenage dd decided she would rather live with flaky stepmom than her own spanking/switch using mom, right? Hmmmmmm.....

And actually, it is funny because one of the only times that I saw it, Reba was trying to make the dd who lives at home with her baby make her baby CIO and the dd told her she didn't think it was right...

BJ
Barney & Ben


----------

